# Internet Explorer taking a long time to start



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

It takes a while for it to start and I tried this solution but it didn't work.

Internet Explorer 8 and Internet Explorer 9 take longer than expected to start

I tried the "Internet Explorer (No Add-ons)" from the Start Menu and it comes up pratically instantly...so I'm guessing it's a "hidden add-on".

I uninstalled IE9...and IE8 does start up fast, but the first page takes a long time to hoad.

I even tried to uninstall stuff, Windows Live, and my AVG Anti-Virus, everything that I think might be related to IE and it still didn't do anything.

I also removed all search providers and accelerators except Bing because it doesn't let you.

I deleted all history, etc. and even reset the browser settings a few times and it doesn't help.

I know it's not my connection because Firefox starts and load the home page instantly.

Please offer any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried isolating the Add-on(s) causing the delays?

*Troubleshoot and Manage Add-ons in Internet Explorer 8 *


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

That's pretty much what's in that link I posted said to do.

But I even practically uninstalled everything and it still does that. The "add-on" or whatever that is causing the delay is "hidden" or something. Because I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, I think there's more to it than "add-ons", if related at all.

When I run "Internet Explorer (No Add-ons)"...the browser window opens up quick...BUT it takes a while before it can load an actual page. 
Since "Internet Explorer (No Add-ons)" doesn't load the home page, I have to type it in the address right away and it will take a long time for it to come up. But if I wait a while, then type it, the page comes up instantly.

So for some reason, it takes a while before a freshly opened IE can load a page. The lag does not happen if I open a secondary IE instance. 
If I close all IE instances, the first one opening lags again.
This doesn't happen in FF, where I can open and instantly display the home page from the beginning.

Any ideas what causes something like this?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure what the trouble could be.

Perhaps you could post a HijackThis log? Hopefully, we might spot a clue.

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not "Fix" anything* 

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:26:43 AM, on 7/28/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10u_ActiveX.exe
C:\Users\Storm\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS ShellProcess Execute] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2762922471-3634906978-2011290815-1002\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASUS Com Service (asComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.13\atkexComSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS HM Com Service (asHmComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.13\aaHMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.11\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 6676 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I cannot find anything in your HijackThis log. However, you don't have any antivirus running on that computer. Your computer may be infected.

Let's see what the two following programs will find:

Download, install and run the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.

Click *Updates* > *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *OK*.

Click the *Scanne*r tab > *Perform quick scan *> *Scan*.

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click *Show Results*.

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click *Remove Selected*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware again.

Click the *Logs* tab.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *Open*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.

=================================================================== 
Download, install and run the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

Click *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *Close*.

Click *Scan your Computer* > *Perform Quick Scan* > *Next*.

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click *OK*.

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click *Next*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click *Preferences* > *Statistics/Logs* tab.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *View Log*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

I did have AVG. But I uninstalled it to remove the toolbar and debug this problem.

I actually just downloaded Microsoft Security Essentials because it apparently was picked up by Windows Update after I uninstalled AVG.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you run the *AVG Remover* to uninstall AVG? It's always best to use that tool to get rid of all traces of AVG which can interfere with your Internet connection. I've seen it quite often.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope  I just uninstalled it from Program files. But one thing was that I used AVG for a long time before I upgraded my computer like one week ago practically. I installed a few things in addition to that AVG since then and I'm not sure what caused this problem or when it occurred. For all I know it was like this from the beginning. Is it possible that since I'm using Vista on "new hardware" it might have some sort of software->hardware quirk? I mean, IE is part of the OS practically so...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

With Internet Explorer, sometimes you have to reinstall Windows from scratch to solve a problem.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

So you're telling me that "Problems with IE requiring OS reset" is a common occurrence?

Phht...that sucks... I was kind of dreading that solution even as I practically didn't install much yet. It takes so long to get it updated and all too. I was actually hoping to find the source of the problem so that if I reinstall it, at least I know what not to install...like motherboard drivers/video drivers, etc. Because it's not like I've had this system running for a year and "along the way" something weird went wrong. So what can go wrong will likely happen again statistically speaking, if you know what I mean.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, so I decided to reinstall Vista. And quess what? It still is a problem!!!

After installing Windows, all I install is the motherboard's "Realtek LAN driver".

I downloaded other browsers and found out that Safari also lags on open exactly the same way IE does.

FireFox and Opera do not lag on open.

I mean, I don't know what else to do. As it effect's Safari as well, there's something similar about the way that and IE works. Maybe they both conflict with the modern hardware in some fashion that hasn't been patched yet? I dunno.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Internet Explorer never opens instantly when you click on it the first time. The next time it's faster but you won't have the speed you were used to with IE6...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

That's not true. With a pretty powerful computer and Vista superfetch, it opens up almost as fast as FireFox that it doesn't make much difference between the two. I upgraded to a Corei7 and 1600MHz RAM and it now takes like 25 seconds for the initial page to load. Same with Safari. And it seems to happen with Chrome too. Prior to this, I had a Core 2 Quad and 800MHz RAM in perspective.

Only Opera and FireFox load the page instantly. And I checked that it's not just a cached home page, because I type in an address of some other page right away and it loads that instantly too. The other 3 do something that must somehow conflict with the new network hardware or OS or both. Maybe if I installed Windows 7 (the OS that this "generation" of hardware is designed around) would it be different? I dunno.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, since 8/5, it works.

Then, I did a Windows Update of:

_Definition for Microsoft Security Essentials KB2310138 (3 of them)
Microsoft Corporation - Other hardware - Windows Mobile-based Device
_

...and when I re-opened up the IE, I was surprised that it came up fast. So I rebooted to make sure it wasn't a fluke...like as if an IE was running in the background or something already, and it still works! And Safari and Chrome opens up fast too!

I don't know if those updates had anything to do with it (they don't sound like they should), or that it inadvertently modified something in my specific system, but now it works! Totally weird!


----------

